# van Aarken Smartbox



## 99614 (Jun 11, 2006)

Hi,

Where can I buy a van Aarken smartbox and what is the approximate cost?

We are in the Manchester area.

Ian


----------



## 94639 (May 1, 2005)

Hi BMZ

here is the address, they can be purchased by mail order. Depending on your vehicle type prices can range between £300 - £400

Van Aaken Developments Ltd
Telford Avenue,
Crowthorne,
Berkshire,
RG45 6XA 
Tel; 01344 777 553 
Fax; 01344 777 557 

Hope this helps, let us know how you get on.


----------



## nukeadmin (Oct 10, 2003)

if you are a MHF Subscriber you will get a substantial discount offered

see http://www.motorhomefacts.com/ftopic-15634.html&highlight=aaken


----------

